# Engine Bay Detail (Back to Black)



## DMH-01

So today I decided it was time to give the engine a good clean and this is what I started with...



















Method I used to clean:

Rinsed with a hose spray gun
Sprayed the whole engine bay with a degreaser (I used GUNK) and left for 1 - 2 minutes
Agitated with a sponge
Rinsed 
Sprayed again with degreaser and left for 1 - 2 minutes
Rinsed
Dried slightly with a sponge
Sprayed with APC and agitated with a new sponge and detailing brush
Rinsed
Dried with microfibre cloths
Dressed with 303 Aerospace and left for 4 - 6 hours

And this is the final result...




























The dull plastics have got a nice shine to them now and I'm pleased with the results :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Good job, looks good as new :thumb: 303 is great for dressing an engine bay.


----------



## DMH-01

GolfFanBoy said:


> Good job, looks good as new :thumb: 303 is great for dressing an engine bay.


Cheers pal . Yeah it's fantastic stuff, never thought that dull plastic would have a mirror shine to it.


----------



## paul.sessions

great job looks like new


----------



## Adrian Convery

that looks awesome!


----------



## martyp

Great job. :thumb:

I was going to do mine and CYC never had any 303 in stock at the time so I used AG VRT and it was pretty good too. You really can't better 303 though, leaves a great finish.


----------



## DMH-01

paul.sessions said:


> great job looks like new


Thanks mate



Adrian Convery said:


> that looks awesome!


Cheers mate, results definately surprised me .



martyp said:


> Great job. :thumb:
> 
> I was going to do mine and CYC never had any 303 in stock at the time so I used AG VRT and it was pretty good too. You really can't better 303 though, leaves a great finish.


Polishedbliss sell it aswell mate that's where I got mine, always order the odd one or two items from them as it's free delivery. Yeah lasts a while aswell.


----------



## Snapples

Thats simply beautiful. What a change. Well done!


----------



## tonyy

Great job..


----------



## Brodhurst

Nice mate. Did you cover some bits? Or did you just hose the whole lot? I want to do mine but don't want to do any damage.


----------



## DMH-01

Brodhurst said:


> Nice mate. Did you cover some bits? Or did you just hose the whole lot? I want to do mine but don't want to do any damage.


I didn't rinse the top left of the bay as there's some electrics there but rinsed everywhere else. Most modern engines are designed to take water anyway so you should be fine mate. If you do want to cover parts you probably only need to cover the alternator, fusebox and battery.


----------



## uzi-blue

Looks great. nice work. :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Well Tidy...:thumb:


----------



## Marchosias

What an amazing turnaround, love when people do things like this!. So worth every minute.


----------



## CJR

Great finish, made me want to do mine now!! I would be scared of the hose in the engine bay, but i think you've just got to go for it, and take care in certain areas.


----------



## DMH-01

Marchosias said:


> What an amazing turnaround, love when people do things like this!. So worth every minute.


Thanks mate .



CJR said:


> Great finish, made me want to do mine now!! I would be scared of the hose in the engine bay, but i think you've just got to go for it, and take care in certain areas.


Cheers pal. You've hit the nail on the head there, lightly spray it and just watch out for the electrics and you'll be fine :thumb:


----------



## Hooleygan

That looks better than new! I'm brand new to detailing and I'm dying to get started on mine and the wifes cars. The engine bay is probably gonna be one of the first things I do when I get all the gear together. I'm on holiday in Malaga at the minute and can't wait to get back to get stuck in. How sad am I?!

Great job again.


----------



## dobbo.

good job i definitely need to get under my bonnet and sort it out!


----------



## Tristan001

great job


----------



## Mr Face

looks better than new:thumb:


----------



## stefstef

Excellent work mate!!
Congrats!


----------



## DMH-01

Hooleygan said:


> That looks better than new! I'm brand new to detailing and I'm dying to get started on mine and the wifes cars. The engine bay is probably gonna be one of the first things I do when I get all the gear together. I'm on holiday in Malaga at the minute and can't wait to get back to get stuck in. How sad am I?!
> 
> Great job again.


Cheers mate. Don't worry it's just signs you've caught the detailing bug :thumb:


----------



## v8ddg

great job, will save this post and try it out


----------



## DMH-01

v8ddg said:


> great job, will save this post and try it out


Cheers mate, glad I can be of help :thumb:


----------



## e32chris

wow
will be trying to get the 4ltr v8 in my 7 looking like this next weekend thanks for the guide:thumb:


----------



## badman1972

Awesome mate, looks stunning, love 303 Aero :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Looks dam good mate, one happy Racing Tank :thumb:

Havent tried the 303...yet, will use up my meguires first :thumb:


----------



## e46noob

looks good mate. what's in the back right of your engine bay? my e46 just has an empty space back there...


----------



## Swell.gr

Brilliant work mate :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal

that does look better than new. good work there mate.


----------



## Lupostef

Great work mate


----------



## DMH-01

Lupostef said:


> Great work mate





dhiren_motilal said:


> that does look better than new. good work there mate.





Swell.gr said:


> Brilliant work mate :thumb:


Cheers guys :thumb:



e46noob said:


> looks good mate. what's in the back right of your engine bay? my e46 just has an empty space back there...


I'll check tonight for you mate when I top the oil up.


----------



## Mike k

Only just seen this mate, looks like you've done a superb job there. Mines quite clean but i havent lifted the bonnet in a few weeks so who knows what it'll be like now, need to be getting myself some of that 303 stuff.

I to wonder what that box is, its another tank of some sort isnt it?, i can't remember.


----------



## *MrB*

Good work


----------



## Bkjames

Looks loads better mate


Brian


----------



## AGray

amazing results, nice work!


----------



## jamesgti

awesome work mate.


----------



## Racer

Looks mint , superb work there :thumb:


----------



## B-mah

Absolutely cracking job :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails

Very very tidy fella! A clean engine bay is always satisfying.


----------



## ArcticVXR

Great work fella


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats a professional finish on the engine, great work there.

I give you credit for doing it, lots of people are 50 50 thoughts about cleaning a engine bay.


----------



## Guest

looks great gotta do mine soon


----------



## JARS

Great turnaround, looks tonnes better! Did mine for the first time last summer and really does finish it all off.


----------



## Guest

Excellent work. As has been said many are a tad reluctant to have a go and has to be said with good reason as modern motors and their electrical systems are a high risk area, can be expensive if residual water/moisture gets into the many connectors/plugs/ECU's or other computer control units etc.

I cover and squeeze all the ones that are likely to get wet in tin foil and after finishing with the 'wet stuff' and drying as best I can I use a good quality silicon spray to eject any residual moisture - don't like WD40 for this job.

I also pull open the connectors and use 'Servisol Super 10 Switch Cleaner' on them not only does this rid the connections of any remaining moisture it is also an excellent contact cleaner and lubricant.

But then that is me 'belt, braces and a spare belt!':lol:


----------



## littlejack

Great work :thumb: Next up my vectra lol


----------



## DMH-01

Mike k said:


> Only just seen this mate, looks like you've done a superb job there. Mines quite clean but i havent lifted the bonnet in a few weeks so who knows what it'll be like now, need to be getting myself some of that 303 stuff.
> 
> I to wonder what that box is, its another tank of some sort isnt it?, i can't remember.


Yeah 303 is really good, I opened the bonnet today and noticed it's started to fade slightly so the durability has been well over 6 months. From looking at a few diagrams and on a BMW forum it seems to be a cover for the brake fluid reservoir.



*MrB* said:


> Good work





Bkjames said:


> Looks loads better mate
> 
> Brian





AGray said:


> amazing results, nice work!





jamesgti said:


> awesome work mate.





Racer said:


> Looks mint , superb work there :thumb:





B-mah said:


> Absolutely cracking job :thumb:





RefinedDetails said:


> Very very tidy fella! A clean engine bay is always satisfying.





ArcticVXR said:


> Great work fella





Trip tdi said:


> Thats a professional finish on the engine, great work there.
> 
> I give you credit for doing it, lots of people are 50 50 thoughts about cleaning a engine bay.





tys said:


> looks great gotta do mine soon





JARS said:


> Great turnaround, looks tonnes better! Did mine for the first time last summer and really does finish it all off.





Dosco said:


> Excellent work. As has been said many are a tad reluctant to have a go and has to be said with good reason as modern motors and their electrical systems are a high risk area, can be expensive if residual water/moisture gets into the many connectors/plugs/ECU's or other computer control units etc.
> 
> I cover and squeeze all the ones that are likely to get wet in tin foil and after finishing with the 'wet stuff' and drying as best I can I use a good quality silicon spray to eject any residual moisture - don't like WD40 for this job.
> 
> I also pull open the connectors and use 'Servisol Super 10 Switch Cleaner' on them not only does this rid the connections of any remaining moisture it is also an excellent contact cleaner and lubricant.
> 
> But then that is me 'belt, braces and a spare belt!':lol:





littlejack said:


> Great work :thumb: Next up my vectra lol


Thanks guys, appreciate the positive feedback :thumb:


----------



## RajB

I'm so impressed with the finish. I can detail the outside no probs but the engine bay is an area I really need to give a go.


----------



## SurGie

Great job!!

I use baby oil, just as good and far cheaper lol


----------



## DMH-01

RajB said:


> I'm so impressed with the finish. I can detail the outside no probs but the engine bay is an area I really need to give a go.


Yeah you can't beat a nice clean engine :thumb:



SurGie said:


> Great job!!
> 
> I use baby oil, just as good and far cheaper lol


Cheers guys.


----------



## Matt_Nic

DMH-01 said:


>


What's the bit you have that I havent? Between the engine and the washer bottle?


----------



## DMH-01

Not quite sure mate, I'll have a look through the diagrams and try find out.


----------



## zimzimmer

Sorry I haven't read some of the earlier posts but I followed your engine guide to the letter when cleaning the engine bay of my E46 328Ci and the results we're absolutely amazing. Never before has my engine bay been so clean. Thanks DMH-01.


----------



## composite

Awesome work !


----------



## DMH-01

composite said:


> Awesome work !





zimzimmer said:


> Sorry I haven't read some of the earlier posts but I followed your engine guide to the letter when cleaning the engine bay of my E46 328Ci and the results we're absolutely amazing. Never before has my engine bay been so clean. Thanks DMH-01.


Cheers guys. Glad I could help mate :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet

Is it just the plastics you spray with 303, or is it the whole of the engine bay?


----------



## DMH-01

Ratchet said:


> Is it just the plastics you spray with 303, or is it the whole of the engine bay?


I did the whole of the engine bay :thumb:


----------



## dudedlo

how long did it take u to complete the cleaning process mate?


----------



## Jammy J

I remember reading this last year. I really need to get mine done but im a little apprehensive. Im certainly going to follow your guide and get mine done when i can be bothered 
Have you done the E92?


----------



## BenSchultzGSi

Nice job


----------



## DMH-01

dudedlo said:


> how long did it take u to complete the cleaning process mate?


Was quite a while ago now but probably around an hour or two.



Jammy J said:


> I remember reading this last year. I really need to get mine done but im a little apprehensive. Im certainly going to follow your guide and get mine done when i can be bothered
> Have you done the E92?


Can't beat a shiny engine bay .

I've given it a clean with a steam cleaner I purchased around a month ago although it was pretty clean to begin with. I've got a few shows coming up over the next fortnight so will be giving it a good going over then.


----------



## goodyuk82

Great finish buddy. have to do this to my e36 m3 but Ill be very Cautious with my electrics :thumb:


----------



## NickCW

Looks great!
Stupid question really but do you just spray on 303 and leave it to dry? Or do you buff it/wipe it off?

Cheers.


----------



## DMH-01

NickCW said:


> Looks great!
> Stupid question really but do you just spray on 303 and leave it to dry? Or do you buff it/wipe it off?
> 
> Cheers.


I spray on and leave as I like the shine but you could buff it after for a matte look. Always leave it for a good couple of hours to dry though.


----------



## NickCW

DMH-01 said:


> I spray on and leave as I like the shine but you could buff it after for a matte look. Always leave it for a good couple of hours to dry though.


Cheers mate I will give that a go next time, I had been wiping it off as I was afraid it might dry in spots and cause me a headache - to much dirty rainfall on my mind methinks!

Ta :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Looking awesome dan! :argie:

This is going to get me doing an engine detail very shortly ... :wall:


----------



## DMH-01

Bristle Hound said:


> Looking awesome dan! :argie:
> 
> This is going to get me doing an engine detail very shortly ... :wall:


Thanks Col :thumb:

And glad it's of help to you matey.


----------



## Bluebear

What a difference. First class!!


----------



## DMH-01

Bluebear said:


> What a difference. First class!!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Sid_M

Nice job! 

Newbie question here... Do you literally just spray hose the bay? Won't that screw anything up? Do you cover parts?

I want to do my RS6 but am worried it will mess something up. 

Any extra pointers/help would be great


----------



## DMH-01

Sid_M said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Newbie question here... Do you literally just spray hose the bay? Won't that screw anything up? Do you cover parts?
> 
> I want to do my RS6 but am worried it will mess something up.
> 
> Any extra pointers/help would be great


Yep just spray the bay with a PW on a light setting or use the spray gun.

No need to cover parts up, modern engines can take getting wet.

You could use a pump sprayer if your worried about using a PW/hose.


----------



## Sid_M

Cool.. The thought of water + engine = scary lol.

I'll give it a go next weekend and post pics.

Cheers


----------



## BigAshD

Looks lovely now. Great job


----------



## DMH-01

BigAshD said:


> Looks lovely now. Great job


Thanks mate. Not sure about now, I sold the car 6 months ago :lol:


----------



## RSPSTEVE

When do you want to do mine?..lol


----------



## Amer

Great work


----------



## DMH-01

Miniturbo said:


> When do you want to do mine?..lol


I quite like doing the engine bay, I find it relaxing :lol:



Amer said:


> Great work


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## piet

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks mate. Not sure about now, I sold the car 6 months ago :lol:


hi DMH-01
i need to know for bmw 530 e60.
do you cover the sensor & electrical? cos many sensor at m54 engine
i want to wash my engine which is same with your engine. but worry to wash due to many sensors & electrical there. tks b4


----------



## DMH-01

piet said:


> hi DMH-01
> i need to know for bmw 530 e60.
> do you cover the sensor & electrical? cos many sensor at m54 engine
> i want to wash my engine which is same with your engine. but worry to wash due to many sensors & electrical there. tks b4


No need to cover anything really, just don't soak it :thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Nice turnaround.


----------



## DMH-01

colarado red said:


> Nice turnaround.


Thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## Eggchaser

Awesome job


----------



## Mop man

A up were can I get some 303 from!! I need to do my golf that looks all good!!


----------



## bazz

very nice great job


----------



## DMH-01

Eggchaser said:


> Awesome job





bazz said:


> very nice great job


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Mop man said:


> A up were can I get some 303 from!! I need to do my golf that looks all good!!


You can get it from here :thumb:...

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=303-30340


----------



## tzotzo

Awesome work Dan.
Clean and tidy the way, an engine bay should be!


----------



## DMH-01

tzotzo said:


> Awesome work Dan.
> Clean and tidy the way, an engine bay should be!


Thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## Split-Lee

Great guide cheers will be really useful when I attempt it myself!

~Lee


----------



## TopSport+

Looks great


----------



## DMH-01

Split-Lee said:


> Great guide cheers will be really useful when I attempt it myself!
> 
> ~Lee





TopSport+ said:


> Looks great


Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## CleanCar99

When you say "leave for 4-6hrs", what do you do after that time? Wipe it over, rinse or just leave forever?


----------



## DMH-01

kybert said:


> When you say "leave for 4-6hrs", what do you do after that time? Wipe it over, rinse or just leave forever?


Come back and admire your work :thumb:

There's no need to rinse or wipe over.


----------



## DannyMair

isnt 303 just an amazing product?


----------



## rallye666

Can I use any APC to degrease the engine before dressing with 303? I have some flash APC that I've diluted 4:1 for wheel arches etc.


----------



## DMH-01

DannyMair said:


> isnt 303 just an amazing product?


One of my favourite dressings for the engine bay :thumb:



rallye666 said:


> Can I use any APC to degrease the engine before dressing with 303? I have some flash APC that I've diluted 4:1 for wheel arches etc.


Yep you can use Flash, I use it myself sometimes :thumb:


----------



## Eddie1965

wow that is lovely, i'm very new to all of this.


----------



## DMH-01

Eddie1965 said:


> wow that is lovely, i'm very new to all of this.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## mattblue

New to detailing...

"Dressed with 303 Aerospace and left for 4 - 6 hours"

Is this done with a circular sponge ?

Thanks

Matt



DMH-01 said:


> So today I decided it was time to give the engine a good clean and this is what I started with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Method I used to clean:
> 
> Rinsed with a hose spray gun
> Sprayed the whole engine bay with a degreaser (I used GUNK) and left for 1 - 2 minutes
> Agitated with a sponge
> Rinsed
> Sprayed again with degreaser and left for 1 - 2 minutes
> Rinsed
> Dried slightly with a sponge
> Sprayed with APC and agitated with a new sponge and detailing brush
> Rinsed
> Dried with microfibre cloths
> Dressed with 303 Aerospace and left for 4 - 6 hours
> 
> And this is the final result...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dull plastics have got a nice shine to them now and I'm pleased with the results :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

mattblue said:


> New to detailing...
> 
> "Dressed with 303 Aerospace and left for 4 - 6 hours"
> 
> Is this done with a circular sponge ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


No sponge, just sprayed on and left to dry.

You can come back to it and buff with a microfibre cloth but I prefer not to.


----------



## J77ONO

nice work looks great


----------



## DMH-01

J77ONO said:


> nice work looks great


Thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## incognita

Wow looks good! I think I need to invest in 303.. 



I've just looked through your other threads and realised something.. We're practically neighbours!! Haha


----------



## DMH-01

incognita said:


> Wow looks good! I think I need to invest in 303..
> 
> I've just looked through your other threads and realised something.. We're practically neighbours!! Haha


Can't go wrong with 303 :thumb:

Are we? :lol:

Drop me a PM and let me know whereabouts matey.


----------



## incognita

DMH-01 said:


> Can't go wrong with 303 :thumb:
> 
> Are we? :lol:
> 
> Drop me a PM and let me know whereabouts matey.


I will do.. Let me make 10 posts first :lol:


----------



## deano_78

I just sorted the engine bay on my car this morning...Very rewarding out come


----------



## DMH-01

deano_78 said:


> I just sorted the engine bay on my car this morning...Very rewarding out come


One of my favourite jobs, makes a huge difference :thumb:


----------



## DanN92

Nothing beats a clean engine bay...top work mate! :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Cornish

That's great, just done my own engine bay with 303 Aerospace, which I prefer. Seems to last longer than back to black.


----------



## Clyde

Would love to put a hose near the engine bay but just not brave enough. Lovely turn around!


----------

